

The Six Wars to be fought by China in the coming 50 years - vincvinc
http://midnightexpress2046.wordpress.com/2013/09/16/the-six-wars-to-be-fought-by-china-in-the-coming-50-years/

======
BWStearns
This is pretty shitty analysis. I understand it is translated which may
account for the wooden tone, but the actual analytical content is pretty weak.

In the post's world China is on an unstoppable 70 year (including recent
decades) upward swing with an invincible military, manic bouts of conquest-
lust, and a complacent global community.

Are people really so excited to see a rival to the US that they actually get
these wet dreams about a belligerent and unstoppable China?

------
greenyoda
If China were to invade Taiwan, one thing that might happen is that Apple and
all the other U.S. and E.U. companies that are outsourcing their manufacturing
to China would start moving their business to other countries (maybe even back
home). These companies wouldn't be able to justify the economic risk of being
dependent on a country that might be subject to a huge political backlash,
such as a world-wide trade embargo.

Although it's possible that in 50 years, the cost of labor in China will have
increased to the point where other countries are not outsourcing their
manufacturing to China any more.

------
josephagoss
Nuclear weapons are mentioned in the very last paragraph and are not taken
into account in the first war where the US may intervene.

I am trying to imagine the US fighting on behalf of Taiwan and even entering
the Chinese mainland all without nukes being used.

It might sound cliche to bring up nukes but they are a deterrent to the major
powers entering each others land masses directly.

The question really is: Will China want warfare with nukes involved? We are
talking end times here, unless the leaders of China are insane I cannot
understand how this risk is worth the reward.

------
hsmyers
I don't know if our aiming capability is accurate but it might be fun to send
an un-armed(empty)ICBM to a farm field outside of Beijing...OTOH it would be
very bad joss to off a farmer---decisions, decisions.

------
ioanpopovici
This is insane... Although it is undeniable that China will become a world
power and that there is a war on the horizon.

As a sidenote this page should be more mobile friednly

------
kbelbina
What is this drivel?

~~~
vincvinc
Appeared in pro-Communist Party daily newspaper Wenweipo (文匯報)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wen_Wei_Po](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wen_Wei_Po)

------
lcedp
2090: Planetary communism

------
bsullivan01
This guy is dreaming. He thinks that other countries will just sit, waiting
their turn to be attacked by China as China attacks them one by one.

My guess is that USA will rally them all against China during the first war
dealing China a royal defeat. Then, of course, instead of India, China might
break up.

The funny thing is that Russia has more to fear than anyone and that's because
of.........S I B E R I A. China desperately needs lebensraum /natural
resources
[http://metaldetectingworld.com/05_photo_gallery/singles/russ...](http://metaldetectingworld.com/05_photo_gallery/singles/russia_map_siberia.gif)
and Siberia is perfect. Pout 50 million Han Chinese there and it's all taken
care of.

